# New brood



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 14, 2015)

Serradigitus subtilimanus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HungryGhost (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow they're so tiny!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 14, 2015)

I thought she was going to molt.


----------



## snakemanvet (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats,they are so small.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice, that's really cool! Amazing how small she is!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 15, 2015)

There is 10 total.They're about the size of a grain of rice.The smallest I have ever seen.Anybody got any advise on feeding them once they molt,and harden up?I was thinking about tearing crickets apart and placing it in with them.


----------



## snakemanvet (Jun 16, 2015)

Wingless fruit flies should work.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 16, 2015)

I hate fruit flies.lol

---------- Post added 06-16-2015 at 09:38 PM ----------

c.gracilis with 2i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kjm (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats!! Looks like a lot of mouths to feed... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ralph_moore84 said:


> Serradigitus subtilimanus


Serradigitus subtilimanus doesn't exist-   Before 2006, when the sub-genus Stahnkeus was created, Stahnkeus subtilimanus was called Serradigitus subtilimanus.  

  The actual 'Serradigitus' (Stahnkeus) subtilimanus is much much larger, adult males can reach 3.5-4" with the tail stretched out.


 THESE are Stahnkeus 'Serradigitus' subtilimanus:

  Pale Morph:  






  Dark Morph:


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 17, 2015)

I labled it by what I was told.Have any ideas to what species it could be?Came from California.


----------



## snakemanvet (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice brood of c.gracilis.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 17, 2015)

I cant be sure without an exact locality, but your serradigitus could be serradigitus joshuaensis or s deserticola.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow that's tiny! I would try feeding them springtails, or dwarf white isopods (Trichorhina tomentosa).


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 18, 2015)

Feeding the juveniles will be tricky.

  They're fairly skittish and photophobic.


  As they're lithophiles, and exhibit negative geotaxis, providing them with a hide that enables them to hang upside-down can make them more comfortable.

  You can place small stones throughout the enclosure to make them feel more secure.

  Flightless fruit flies are probably one of the better prey items, as these scorpions seem to prefer hanging vertically to feed or capture prey.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok.thanks to everyone that replied.I will take pictures of the mom after the babies leave.She was found in mecca hills Ca.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Scorpionluva (Jul 5, 2015)

Congrats ! Cute lil buggers Ralph  !!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hottentotta trilineatus 8-6-15


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a sps. that tiny.  Even termites might be bit big but if you know where to get termites I think they should work.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks.ive been feeding them pre killed small crickets.


----------



## Scorpionluva (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats on the H trillineatus brood Ralph


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 10, 2015)

H.trilineatus with 2i 8-9-15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 14, 2015)

H.trilineatus 2i


----------



## johnharper (Aug 15, 2015)

used to keep some babycurus jacksioni and had three females that came in gravid i was unaware that they was gravid then a few days after they had arrived i went into to check on them and mist them saw alot of babies on all three of the females 
backs prob had around 40 to 60 babies the most i have ever had at one time lol it was neat to see them develop and also raised them communely till they was given to friends or sold/traded


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Sep 27, 2015)

R.garridoi brood 9-27-15

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheScorpionMan (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice, My Garridoi is gonna pop eventually too!


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Sep 29, 2015)

Very lucky  I have 4 Gravid (I Hope extreamly fat) Flat Rocks They have been gravid for around 7 months so 6 or so to go


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks.hope you both get big broods.im waiting on my h.tamulus gangeticus to pop.she has completely covered her access holes under her hide.im afraid to bother her.so hopefully it wont be long.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Oct 5, 2015)

R.garridoi with 2i 10-4-15


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Dec 9, 2015)

L.mucronatus 12-8-15

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gromgrom (Dec 9, 2015)

Ralph_moore84 said:


> L.mucronatus 12-8-15


congrats ralph! Keep them coming!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Dec 10, 2015)

I hope to keep them around for awhile.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Dec 11, 2015)

L.mucronatus with 2i 12-11-15


----------



## Scorpionluva (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats Ralph on all your broods   I really like the coloration of L mucronatus and I cant wait to see your H tamulus when she pops !!!!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks.The L.mucronatus had 17 total.All doing good so far.The H.tamulus is taking forever.


----------



## Kymura (Jan 5, 2016)

I find myself more and more drawn to these little guys, love how tiny she is


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 5, 2016)

Whoa, somehow missed the _L. mucronatus_! Congrats!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hottentotta tamulus gangeticus brood 3-12-16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah Ralph! More pictures please :-D

What does your breeding do?


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks.I'm not sure what you mean by that,but I mostly just keep them for future breeding.Hardly any imports anymore.Took 10 months gestation for H.tamulus.H.gentili are molting to 6i.Had 3 molt today.I have 2 gravid female H.jayakari.My H.minusalta are all 5i.


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes, that sounds good!


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 14, 2016)

Ralph_moore84 said:


> Hottentotta tamulus gangeticus brood 3-12-16


CONGRATS RALPH!!! This may be the first successful US brood of tamulus!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't get picture to load,but they molted to 2i after 2 days.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 22, 2016)

H.tamulus gangeticus with 2i  3-14-16 and a 2i


Liocheles australasiae 3-22-16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hottentotta jayakari 6-7-16

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful creatures.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats again Ralph! Let us know the final count when they molt and move off mom!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice work! Hottentotta's are always cool.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 11, 2016)

2i 6-10-16


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Jun 11, 2016)

You rock!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks everybody.Hopefully h.judaicus has her brood soon.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 14, 2016)

17 jayakari babies


----------

